# Vektorgrafik mittels Batik Tool anzeigen



## Bronko (12. Dez 2005)

Hallo nochmal,

ich hab mir zur verarbeitung und anzeige von svg's Batik 
http://xml.apache.org/batik/#BatikApplications
runtergeladen und alle jars in eclipse eingebunden.
nun wollte ich in einem ersten versuch gemäß dem beispiel hier

http://xml.apache.org/batik/svgcanvas.html

ein einfaches applet erzeugen, das die entsprechende *.svg datei anzeigt.


```
svgCanvas = new JSVGCanvas();      
   svgCanvas.setURI("karte.svg");
   container.add(svgCanvas);
```

Beim Ausführen kommt es zu folgender Fehlermeldung:

"SVG Error:

Unable to make sense of URL for connection"

Details:
java.io.IOException: Unable to make sense of URL for connection
	at org.apache.batik.util.ParsedURLData.openStreamInternal(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.batik.util.ParsedURLData.openStream(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.batik.util.ParsedURL.openStream(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.batik.dom.svg.SAXSVGDocumentFactory.createDocument(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.batik.dom.svg.SAXSVGDocumentFactory.createSVGDocument(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.batik.bridge.DocumentLoader.loadDocument(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.batik.swing.svg.SVGDocumentLoader.run(Unknown Source)


gibt es jemanden, der mit diesem batik tool schonmal gearbeitet hat oder mir sagen kann, wie ich damit ne svg einfach einbinde?
Batik ist genau das was ich brauche, da ich aber noch nicht allzuviel erfahrung mit java habe und es auch scheinbar keine "einführungsdokumente" zu batik gibt, wäre ich über eine antwort sehr dankbar.

Bronko


----------



## AlArenal (12. Dez 2005)

Die Fehlermeldung sagt doch schon alles. Meinste nicht deine URI ist a bisserl kurz geraten???

http://xml.apache.org/batik/svgcanvas.html


----------



## Guest (12. Dez 2005)

aber die datei liegt doch im gleichen verzeichnis.
muss ich etwa den kompletten pfad c:\ecplise....\karte.svg angeben ?


----------



## thE_29 (13. Dez 2005)

Probieren geht über studieren^^


----------

